# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الكلام دا عيب منك ياسفاري

## عاشقة الزعيم

*في أغلبية الكور الأفريقية البلعبها الزعيم سفاري بياخد كرت لتعطيل الزمن معقولة بس   :4f7c50bc2e7eee3c450
سفاري لاعب كبير ومهم في الدفاع ليي دايماً بعرض نفسو للإيقاف بسبب الكروت البياخدا بدون سبب   
جميل جداً إنو يضيع الزمن لمصلحة الزعيم لكن بس باحترافية وحرفنة زي اللعيبة الكبار المابعملوها ظاهرة   :006:
لفت نظر سفاري بصورة رسمية واجب لأنو عرضها شديد وكلو بطولة بياخد كرت أو أكتر بسبب تضييع الزمن :5b29cc88579aba96baf
وحافظ برضو محتاج للفت نظر في قصة الطلوع من المرمى دي لأنو أمبارح كان حيدخل فينا قون بسبب إنو خلا المرمى كاشف لو ماربنا ستر   :blow:
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*كلام سليم يا عاشقة ،،،

سفاري لاعب كبير ومحترف يجب ان يتعامل بإحترافية ،،،
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*نعم سفاري لاعب كبير ومؤثر في تشكيلة الزعيم ولابد ان يترك هذه السلوكيات والخاسر الوحيد هو المريخ واتمنى ان يجد التوجيه والنصح من المسؤولين ومشكورة اختنا عاشقة الزعيم 
*

----------


## Star Plus

* 
فعلا سفاري بياخد كروت( مجانية)
في تأخير الزمن بصورة متكررة
*

----------


## اسعد عاشق ابوعشر

*كلامك في محلة وامس اثناء بستمع للمبارة وعند اخراج الكرت لسفاري وبدون ما اشعر قلت نفس الكلام وكنت لوحدي ومعي مصري كان متابع المبارة وبعرف سفاري وقال لي نفس الكلام ليش لاعبك في اي مبارة بياخد كرت  فيجب لفت نظر الاعب سفاري لهذا الموضوع
                        	*

----------


## mohd khair

*كلام سليم  جدا
*

----------


## الحارث

*السم الهاري
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

كلام سليم يا عاشقة ،،،

سفاري لاعب كبير ومحترف يجب ان يتعامل بإحترافية ،،،



موش كدة لكن أصلو مابتوب  :x11:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة star plus
					

فعلا سفاري بياخد كروت( مجانية)
في تأخير الزمن بصورة متكررة



دا احتراف السودانيين نسوي شنو ياخوي .
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد يوسف
					

نعم سفاري لاعب كبير ومؤثر في تشكيلة الزعيم ولابد ان يترك هذه السلوكيات والخاسر الوحيد هو المريخ واتمنى ان يجد التوجيه والنصح من المسؤولين ومشكورة اختنا عاشقة الزعيم 



حقيقي والله الخاسر المريخ شفتنا اتجهجهنا كيف لمن وقف البطولة الفاتت :wub::wub:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسعد عاشق ابوعشر
					

كلامك في محلة وامس اثناء بستمع للمبارة وعند اخراج الكرت لسفاري وبدون ما اشعر قلت نفس الكلام وكنت لوحدي ومعي مصري كان متابع المبارة وبعرف سفاري وقال لي نفس الكلام ليش لاعبك في اي مبارة بياخد كرت  فيجب لفت نظر الاعب سفاري لهذا الموضوع



دي مشكلة حقيقية :182fd25f9b06446ba41
*

----------


## نزار احمد

*لابد من التفاهم مع اللاعبين والاستفادة من الاخطاء

وتوجيه اللاعبين بعدم اخذ كروت بهذه الطريقة 

لان الطريق يحتاج لنفس طويل 
*

----------


## alsmwal

*والله ملاحظه جديره بالإهتمام واتمنى إنو الجهاز الفنى ينبه السهم النارى لمثل هذه الأشياء,عشان مانفقد لاعب بقامة سفارى وخاصة إنو قدامنا مباريات مابتحتمل غيابو.
لكى التحيه ,,,,
                        	*

----------


## النجمي

*همسة فس اذن سفاري ...
انت اكبر من هذه الكروت المجانية.
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نزار احمد
					

لابد من التفاهم مع اللاعبين والاستفادة من الاخطاء

وتوجيه اللاعبين بعدم اخذ كروت بهذه الطريقة 

لان الطريق يحتاج لنفس طويل 



بتفق معاك ياخوي لكن طبعاً واضح إنو الجهة المختصة ماوجهت ولا اهتمت بالموضوع والدليل إنو اتكرر تلاتة مرات من نفس اللاعب :crazy:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alsmwal
					

والله ملاحظه جديره بالإهتمام واتمنى إنو الجهاز الفنى ينبه السهم النارى لمثل هذه الأشياء,عشان مانفقد لاعب بقامة سفارى وخاصة إنو قدامنا مباريات مابتحتمل غيابو.
لكى التحيه ,,,,



تسلم أخي وخصوصاً إنو فقدان سفاري في أي مباراة كارثة كبيرة لأنو العمود الفقري لدفاع الزعيم :wink2:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجمي
					

همسة فس اذن سفاري ...
انت اكبر من هذه الكروت المجانية.



ياريت إسمع الهمسة دي :182fd25f9b06446ba41
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*يا عاشقة الزعيم اول شئ كلامك مظبوط عن سفاري وتكرار ظاهرة الكروت بسبب بطء تنفيذ الضربات الثابتة 

واضيف لك ان هناك لاعبون اخرون ياخذون كروت بدون سبب في المريخ زي ايداهور وموسى الزومة 

اما بسبب النرفزة او الاحتجاج وهي بالفعل ظاهرة مقلقة لفريق يبحث عن بطولات خارجية 

نرجو ان ينتبه القائمين على امر الفريق للامر والتشديد على اللاعبين وانزال العقوبات بهم مثلما يحدث في كثير من الاندية
*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------


## مردونا

*سفارى نعم لاعب كبير لاكن الموسم دة ما بطمن يا رب تجيب العواقب سليمة والفريق محتا جلية اوى اوى
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*سفارى لم يعد سفارى الذى نعرفه فمنذ لحظة أصابته فى الموسم المنصرم لم يعد كما كان فالسابق بل و لم نعد نطمئن لمستواه المتذبذب من مباراة ألى أخرى ، كما نتمنى أن يتخلى من عادته المتكررة وهى أرسال الكرات الطويلة والتى هى دائماً ما تكون خصماً على الفريق نتمنى أن يرجع ألى سابق عهده( سفارى السم الهارى) ولا أزيد .
                        	*

----------

